# Can I use a magnetic oil pan heater?



## alexace (Dec 15, 2008)

I'd like to buy an oil pan heater, to help my car starting up here in cold Canada.
I'd like to know if I can get a (cheaper, but probably better) magnetic oil pan heater or do I have to get that one that glues on? ie. will magnets stick to my oil pan.
I have a 2000 Jetta, 2.0L (gas) VW.
Thanks!


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Can I use a magnetic oil pan heater? (alexace)*

I have heard really good reviews about the glue on heaters. I wouldn't trust a magnetic one personally at all, why mess with it when the glue on ones are known to work when the directions are followed?
Here is the manufacturer's site for one type and I know there are also resellers of this same wolverine brand in Canada because I first learned about these on a canadian reseller site when I did a google search.
I think these a re a great idea to reduce start up wear in particular.
http://www.wolverineheater.com/faq.shtml


----------



## StuMacLean (Aug 9, 2003)

*Re: Can I use a magnetic oil pan heater? (saaber2)*

Might want to make sure that your oil pan is steel. I think a lot of them are aluminum now and days. Aluminum not magnetic.


----------



## stefano9 (Jul 23, 2008)

what is the oil pan made out of on a 2006 2.5l jetta?


----------



## seedlamp (Nov 3, 2010)

*question.*

does the car have to be running? or do i just turn the key and that will warm up the pan?


----------



## harmankardon35 (Sep 16, 2009)

um...you plug it into your house:thumbup:


----------



## sbachmeier (Mar 2, 1999)

I applied and used a *Proheat* adhesive oil pan heater on my 2000 VW Passat wagon back when we didn't have a garage. Even after finally moving into a house with an attached garage, I'd still plug it in for a couple of hours before starting on those below 0 F (below -18 C) mornings. An engine likes warm oil on start-up.


----------

